# Hello



## AKiddo77 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi everyone...  I've been lurking for a few days...

Anywho...some background on me:

I just began training again in TKD in the last two months--I achieved blue belt status 10 years ago.  It's a bit like riding a bike, all coming back to me pieces at a time.  I realize now how much I missed MA!  With any other sport, I am clumsy and awkward but MA seems to just "fit" with me, I don't know if I'm the only person like that or not.

With that said, that's my grand intro...glad to be here.  This seems like a great place.

A


----------



## Kacey (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

I'm glad you came out of lurking mode!:lurk:


----------



## AKiddo77 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks!!  I'm happy to be here...I'm just a bit shy, so I do the lurking thing   I promise not to be such a lurker now, LOL!!


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome and glad to have you here!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!!


----------



## AKiddo77 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## donna (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome, and happy chatting.


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Lurk if you must, but posting is where the fun begins...


----------



## matt.m (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## bydand (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  I also started more as a lurker than a poster, but these great folks just kind of bring out the talkative side after a bit.  Have fun here.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 8, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## AKiddo77 (Oct 8, 2006)

Awww, thanks you guys!    It's nice to meet you all.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to the group!  This really is a good place to come and chat.  
My wife is addicted to Myspace.  I am addicted to MartialTalk.

AoG


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome. Happy to have you aboard!


----------

